# X2 Hot Pro driver settings



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone in the know as I can only find videos pointing to XHot or X2 Hot.

The pro version has two adjustable tips (or whatever they call them).

The one closest to the head has D, +2, N and -1.  The bottom one has S, D, +1 and N.

I originally had it set up with D at the top and S on the bottom, thinking this was "Draw, standard loft".  This was slice city with low flight.

Then changed to +2 on top and D on the bottom.  Higher flight and now straight or draw.

The Xhot and X2Hot standard drivers are a simple case of changing draw bias but this has confused my tiny mind.

Have done internet searches but have yet to find a definitive guide on how to adjust this properly.  Happy with my settings now, but would be good to know.


----------



## robert.redmile (Mar 25, 2015)

ive got an X2 hot, and this is my understanding.......

D= Draw, N= Neutral
+2, +1, S and -1 all refer to the loft -The "S" stands for "STATED". So this means the club is set to the loft it states on the club, +2 means u are setting it to 2 degrees higher, -1 means one degree lower.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 25, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			ive got an X2 hot, and this is my understanding.......

D= Draw, N= Neutral
+2, +1, S and -1 all refer to the loft -The "S" stands for "STATED". So this means the club is set to the loft it states on the club, +2 means u are setting it to 2 degrees higher, -1 means one degree lower.
		
Click to expand...

Correct sir.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2015)

Or, to rephrase, should you use the draw setting on the top, bottom, both? What difference does it make.  Remember that the Pro is different from the standard.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 25, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Or, to rephrase, should you use the draw setting on the top, bottom, both? What difference does it make.  Remember that the Pro is different from the standard.
		
Click to expand...

It makes no difference fella, there is a handy YouTube vid out there on the hosel, worth a watch if you want the reassurance.


----------

